# Epson R1400 CIS: Which System and Inks Is Best for Transfers?



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

I recently purchased an Epson R1400 and I'm looking into a CIS System (Continuous Ink Systems)with pigment inks for heat transfers. I know that some companies have special Pigment inks that are specially designed for heat transfer applications and I am wondering if it is okay to use Company A's CIS System with company B's heat transfer inks.

For example I would like to purchase the CIS Ink system from AlphaSupply. But I would like to use the Everlast heat transfer Inks from Coastal Business to go with the CIS System from Alpha Supply. Is this possible?

Do any of the heat transfer Pros have any recommendations for CIS Systems and Pigment Inks? So far I like the Everlast Inks and the AlphaSupply CIS System, but if there is a better solution that you may know about. Id like to know as well 

I tried searching but I didnt really find anything on this topic. Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

I take it no one uses the 1400 with CIS Pigment inks then..


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I missed this before.

What I recently found out is that pigment inks and dye inks are VERY different to each other, and that pigment ink can clog dye ink printers.

What I would do is make sure that the ink is made for your printer, so actually, I would NOT buy your CIS at one place and your ink at another, especially if you're putting pigment ink in a dye printer.

What I've found with regular (not heat-press) ink is that your results will be just fine if you wait for your transfer to COMPLETELY dry before pressing, and then waiting 24 hours before washing.

I've pressed DURABrite inks using this method and there was no color-shifting that occurs when you press right after printing with that ink.

Good luck! If I had to buy another printer, it would be the 1400 with a pigment CIS.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I think Chani started a thread about cis system for epson but not sure where it is if u do a search for chani i am sure u will find it hope this helps 


edit lol there u go must have done it same time as me


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> What I would do is make sure that the ink is made for your printer, so actually, I would NOT buy your CIS at one place and your ink at another, especially if you're putting pigment ink in a dye printer.


Are you saying I should make sure that the pigment ink itself is made for my printer? (1400) or are you saying i should make sure the ink works with the CIS that is made for my printer?


----------



## tmoney68 (Jan 4, 2008)

ivancuriel said:


> Are you saying I should make sure that the pigment ink itself is made for my printer? (1400) or are you saying i should make sure the ink works with the CIS that is made for my printer?


No, since there is standard setup, in theory, you could use whatever CIS you choose and then find whatever heat transfer pigment ink you like. I personally use the 1400 CIS from Inkjeyfly and Everlast heat transfer ink. The setup works well for me. 
As long as you keep flow in the system and don't let the ink set for long periods of time you should be fine. IMO


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The only reason that I use the inks and CIS from one source is that 'they' have to support...if I get one from one place...the other from a second place..in the past each as pointed to the other as the problem...so I just avoid that...and I would avoid ebay CIS...I have tried 2 in the past and both were junk..


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome! 

Thanks for all the help everyone. I've finally made my decision. I'm going to get the CIS system and inks from Inkjetfly. They seem to be the cheapest and are good quality.


----------



## mikalopa (Feb 24, 2008)

ivancuriel,
how is that cis working out for you? just wondering, because im getting ready to buy one.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

mikalopa said:


> ivancuriel,
> how is that cis working out for you? just wondering, because im getting ready to buy one.



I decided to stop using their system because of color issues. They dont have an ICC profile for their pigment inks for the 1400 so my prints didnt match the monitor and colors were not accurate. I went with refill carts with claria compatible ink instead from shopdyesub.com. Those have worked well for me, but it is dye inks so it only works with jetpro soft stretch transfer paper which is okay with me because its all i use. jetpro soft stretch has been proven to work with dye inks. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Reign (Jun 16, 2008)

ok ...if I followed this correctly Ivan what i understand is that now you are using claria cartridges with jetpro soft stretch transfer paper ...is that correct? Is there a more complete name for the claria cartridges you are using?


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Reign said:


> ok ...if I followed this correctly Ivan what i understand is that now you are using claria cartridges with jetpro soft stretch transfer paper ...is that correct? Is there a more complete name for the claria cartridges you are using?



Yes thats correct. 

The inks I bought are these: Epson ink, epson printer ink, epson r200 ink, epson ink refill
Six - 4 oz. bottle of OEM compatible to Claria ink $60.00

And the cartridges I have are these: Refillable cartridges, refill cartridge, chip resetter, ink cartridge refill 
I selected the Epson Stylus Photo 1400 Refillable Cartridge with "Always Full Chips" $60.00 per set of 6

Together the refill carts and the ink cost 120+ shipping. Ive had this for over 4 months now and no problems for me  I do have to do an occasional head cleaning when I don't use it for over a week though. Other than that, no problem at all.

Keep in mind that this is for 3rd party claria DYE INK and it has only been proven to work with JPSS transfer paper. Other transfer papers might wash out the dye ink. There are many threads about which dye ink works with what paper. A quick search and you can find those threads.

If you want to be on the safe side and have the ability to use all transfer papers. I suggest going with Pigment inks. But I dont have much expierence at all with CIS PIgment inks for the 1400. I'm brave and I work with dye inks


----------



## carol 1a (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi I visited the site of inkjetfly do they also sell the refill ink only or can I use any kind of pigment ink for the epson R1400 CISS?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the 1400 and I will be going back to epson carts becouse there are to many new products out there that I cant use pigment ink with and I only use JPSS for my white shirts.

I aim trying new paper for stickers,bumber stickers,Tattoos and lot more, I would like to use my printer for as much as I can will be posting here soon with new ways to get the most out of your printer....


----------

